
Interview with Paul Graham (from Techcrunch) - sharpshoot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/09/02/an-interview-with-vc-paul-graham-of-ycombinator/
======
far33d
Marshall: What's the new startup you funded from the Kiko team?

Paul: I can't say yet, but it is certainly the most entertaining idea we've
ever funded. In fact, insane might be a better word. But it's what they wanted
to do.

------
startupper
Paul looks very happy in that photograph. I wonder why.

~~~
pg
I think I was saying something improper.

------
vegashacker
This is a pretty old interview, fyi.

~~~
sharpshoot
Great content never goes stale ;)

